# Clomid and Temp charting



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hello!

I am on day 8 of a 2-6day 50mg dose of Clomid and mt body temperatures are still high (they are at my previous post ovulation temps)... i know clomid can raise temps... but for how long is usual??

Thanks


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya oneday 

just bumping this up in case anyone can help.

Sorry I can't help but I've never done temp charting x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Onedayihope.

I've been charting for over a year now and I know that things like season changes can affect your temps. Normally my temp goes down in the first few days of AF, however since we've had to have the heating on it's been generally a bit higher than it was before. However your temps now should still be lower than they were post ov. Is it as high as your temps in the days following ov or is it lower? I'd say if it's as high or higher than those temps it may be worth doing a pg test just in case, even though you have had AF (my friend had AFs for her first 4 months of pg so it can happen).

Good luck!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

one day.... I know we've been waffling all afternoon, but i just realised you have yet had chance to do your signature strip at the bottom of your posts. As you can see from mine, i am 25,DP 35, and DP has 1 DD from previous marriage. I have been on clomid for this month (and two months last year). If i can be of any help or you just fancy a chat feel free i am normally here!


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for replying Rosie and Bubbleicious. The bump from Flowerpot seemed to do the trick. Cheers!!!

RosieP  - I went into a flat panic when I read your message as I have already taken the next 5 day dose of clomid... then I reminded myself I have JUST come back from having a follicle scan and the doc was concerned my womb lining was rather thin - so no sign of being pg - infact I seem to have a bit of a problem.

I had two follies a good size for cd8 one 18mm & one 15mm - ahe said I should ovulate in the next 3 days but because my lining was thin a fertilised egg would have problems implanting.

Anyone know of anyone else on FF with this problem & how to improve things??

(hi Bubbleicious!)


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi again,

It may be worth starting a new thread titled thin womb lining- any tips? or something like that as minxy or one of the other knowledgeable girls are always around to help you. I'm sure you would get a reply fairly soon. Good luck!


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Good thinking - btw what a fab photo of you! Wow.


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

er thanks   I have gone all embarrased now   I have got the long hair now, it was extensions for christmas and that photo was a particularly good one as i'm not v. pretty


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

i meant haven't got the long hair.... i can't type today


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

If you're not very pretty then I am officially a moose.

Read elsewhere you have an interview tomorrow - good luck!!!


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

I have indeed, we had our own business but lost it a couple of weeks ago, so out looking for other jobs. DP got another job straight away and starts monday(smart @rse  ). Hoping the inerview goes well but not happy as i have got spotty chin from the clomid(or erly pregnancy... i can dream  )


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

My dh and I run a buniness too - we are on the brink of deciding to stop (after 4yrs of VERY hard slog)  - we're waiting on some decisions from a potential customer - if yes we stay in business, if no then it's interview time for us too!

I'm sure you'll be fine - don't forget the enormous amount you have learnt from running a business - most candidates won't be so commercially aware.
Xx


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

jeez so we really do have a lot in common then.....


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

blew you some


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

onedayihope said:


> Thanks for replying Rosie and Bubbleicious. The bump from Flowerpot seemed to do the trick. Cheers!!!
> 
> RosieP - I went into a flat panic when I read your message as I have already taken the next 5 day dose of clomid... then I reminded myself I have JUST come back from having a follicle scan and the doc was concerned my womb lining was rather thin - so no sign of being pg - infact I seem to have a bit of a problem.
> 
> ...


Sorry I made you panic, I really didn't mean to! I know people who have taken clomid after having BFN on a pg test, yet been pg and it hasn't done any harm to the baby.

In terms of the lining, the fertilized egg wouldn't implant for 5-12 days past ov, so you have time to improve it. I take selenium (boots own with A,C & E - a from betacarotene so that's ok), and you could also drink pineapple juice (NOT from concentrate) and eat brazil nuts. These all contain selenium which helps develop a healthy womb lining hopefully ripe for implantation.

Good luck!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey - Rosie - don't worry  - it just freaked me out for a mo... I'm pretty sure I'm not (though temps are still up!). I have another scan tomorrow - I think a thin lining is a pretty sure sign I'm not... guess there is a risk of an ectopic - so I'll do a cheapy on the weekend if things don't settle down. Thanks for your concern.

Hi Bubbleicious - read your interview went well - great news. Also read you've got renewed help from a new consultant.. don't worry too much about your blokes results - I've read they are often easier to resolve than women's problems.


----------

